# How good is a P22?



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to buy the P22 just to have something really cheap to shoot at the range and have lots of fun. I know .22LRs are a cheap round which costs about a 1/10th or even less than the price for a .45.

How good is this gun? I've always wanted one since I had the pellet gun P99 replica.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have put 300 rounds thru mine so far and not one hangup
i have the laser set at 25feet and am having a blast!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

.22 caliber = FUN! Why not have some fun.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had mine for a little over a month. It's been pretty reliable and a lot of fun. I had one or two FTF out of 200 rounds or so, but I consider the gun reliable enough for my purposes. If you get one, I'll be you will be surprised at how accurate the little thing is. Be warned, don't forget the eye protection because it slings brass in random directions. Go for it! :smt023


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I love mine to death. I have over 700 rds through it so far and couldn't be happier. She is a little tedious to clean, but all .22 blowbacks get pretty dirty. I kinda wanna get the 5" barrel, but I think she'll be fine for squirrels as is. The only thing I need is a field holster for it just to pack around out in the woods. Definately buy one, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Where can I buy it cheap online?


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

*P22*

I have one. I have put about 800 rds thru it w/only a few failures. Nothing that would be a concern due to what I use it for-cheap cost fun. There were some issues with the slide cracking. But I do think it was mainly with the 5" barrels. Go to the Walther forum and check it out. My opinon get one and have a blast.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

gilfo said:


> I have one. I have put about 800 rds thru it w/only a few failures. Nothing that would be a concern due to what I use it for-cheap cost fun. There were some issues with the slide cracking. But I do think it was mainly with the 5" barrels. Go to the Walther forum and check it out. My opinon get one and have a blast.


The slide cracking as in Breaking?


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

:smt023I've got the P22 3.5" and love it. I've shot around 300 rounds without any problems. I only use CCI Mini Mags which has probably helped but I'm not going to test anything else now.

FYI..It also has helped my accuracy with my 9mm pistols. :smt023


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I love my P22...super cheap to shoot, and they're extremely accurate. Definitely wear eye protection, I couldn't tell you how many times I've been clocked in the head from the ejected casings. The ONLY issue I've had with mine is I use it to warm up at the range and get too comfortable with the minimal recoil. I hadn't shot in over a month as of today, and the first blowback from my P99 nearly threw it out of my hand. Get a HiViz fiber optic front sight and you'll be set. Just make sure you use high velocity ammunition...the P22 does not like subsonic (rated) bullets. CCI mini-mags for target practice and CCI Velocitors for hunting are the perfect combo.


----------

